# Tiger Woods Return To The Tour



## shivas irons (Jan 24, 2017)

Tiger Woods has announced that he is to play 4 tour tournaments in the next five weeks starting this week at the Farmers Insurance Open,great to see him back regulary on tour since 2015 be interesting to see how he does,I'm a fan of Woods but personally I think he wont cut it against the current crop of golfs superstars and retire from the tour and play in just the odd events and majors.


----------



## freddielong (Jan 24, 2017)

I believe Tiger has more than enough to be competitive and will win this season.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 24, 2017)

Whoopee


----------



## dufferman (Jan 24, 2017)

Good to know we'll all be watching him play average golf for 2 days, whilst the leaders and low scorers of the day will not be shown.


----------



## Steve Bamford (Jan 24, 2017)

Can you imagine if Woods was playing with Rory or Spieth at this event. You'd never see another shot, from anyone else in the field.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 24, 2017)

Well, he wont need to pack his red shirt, but it will be good to see him back for a couple of days.


----------



## PaulyMcK (Jan 24, 2017)

Who is Tiger's caddy nowadays?


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 24, 2017)

PaulyMcK said:



			Who is Tiger's caddy nowadays?
		
Click to expand...

I believe its still Joe LaCava who's been offered work from other prominant players but is choosing to stay with Woods,the guys proberly hanging in their thinking that if Woods hits the heights again he'll end up cashing in big time like Steve Williams.


----------



## Garush34 (Jan 24, 2017)

I'm glad to see him back. He wouldn't be playing so many events in the next few weeks if he didn't feel like he could make cuts etc. I'd love for him to be in contention but realistically that's not going to happen, making cuts and playing for 4 days is what he need to achieve and build up from there.


----------



## Piece (Jan 24, 2017)

Four tournaments in five weeks, with travelling, seems a lot for a guy just coming back into it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 24, 2017)

Piece said:



			Four tournaments in five weeks, with travelling, seems a lot for a guy just coming back into it.
		
Click to expand...

It does but you have to hope he's fully fit. He clearly thinks he is and that he'll be playing four rounds each time. If he is fit and he can get some competitive play in over this period it has to be a good start towards going to Augusta


----------



## Hosel Fade (Jan 24, 2017)

Been teasing an announcement tomorrow, guessing it will be re equipment

Lets have a good random speculation, Uncle Parsons dropping bank to get him playing PXG?

actual rumour is he is buying into Taylormade


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 24, 2017)

STP has tweeted that his company has bought a majority stake in Taylormade and so he's going to be using their Woods and Irons. We'll know for sure tomorrow.


----------



## djjinx1 (Jan 25, 2017)

dufferman said:



			Good to know we'll all be watching him play average golf for 2 days, whilst the leaders and low scorers of the day will not be shown. 

Click to expand...

True!!


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 25, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			STP has tweeted that his company has bought a majority stake in Taylormade and so he's going to be using their Woods and Irons. We'll know for sure tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

STP?


----------



## Imurg (Jan 25, 2017)

Oddsocks said:



			STP?
		
Click to expand...

Secret Tour Pro on Twitter

Or Sticky Toffee Pudding......


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 25, 2017)

Oddsocks said:



			STP?
		
Click to expand...

St Peter?


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Jan 25, 2017)

Oddsocks said:



			STP?
		
Click to expand...

Secret Tour Pro - a twitter twit


----------



## Fish (Jan 25, 2017)

&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;


----------



## Steve Bamford (Jan 26, 2017)

Who is STP?


----------



## 94tegsi (Jan 26, 2017)

You guys saying he wont be competitive this season are crazy IMO as long as he stays healthy enough to play.

The last time he was fit was 2013. He won 5 events and very quickly went back to world number 1.
I don't think he will have that sort of impact, but the jokes saying he will languish down the bottom of the leaderboard all season, are way off. He will complete regularly by mid/end of the season IF his body holds up.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 26, 2017)

94tegsi said:



			You guys saying he wont be competitive this season are crazy IMO as long as he stays healthy enough to play.

The last time he was fit was 2013. He won 5 events and very quickly went back to world number 1.
I don't think he will have that sort of impact, but the jokes saying he will languish down the bottom of the leaderboard all season, are way off. He will complete regularly by mid/end of the season IF his body holds up.
		
Click to expand...

I think it's bold to make a strong prediction either way. We don't really know what we're going to get from Woods, whether he stays healthy or not. I'd like to think he'll be competitive, but until he gets through a couple of tournaments without any pain and with his game back to some level of consistency it's hard to consider him being competitive. Same thing the other way though, you're equally crazy to suggest there's no way Tiger will ever win again, especially when guys like Padraig Harrington, Graeme Storm, Jim Herman, Brian Stuard and Charley Hoffman are still winning on Tour.

Tiger did make more birdies than anyone in the field in his last outing though, so the scoring is there, and hopefully once he gets this run of tournaments going he'll find some consistency and begin to be able to keep the bad ones off his card. It's very much a waiting game and he could go either way.  Personally, as a fan of Tiger, I'd love to see him go low tonight and be in contention come Sunday.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 26, 2017)

When he was winning, he was bullet proof. Now he has chunked a few wedges, and missed a few puts it will always be ready to bite him.


----------



## Reemul (Jan 26, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			When he was winning, he was bullet proof. Now he has chunked a few wedges, and missed a few puts it will always be ready to bite him.
		
Click to expand...

The same as with all the other Pro's then.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 26, 2017)

Reemul said:



			The same as with all the other Pro's then.
		
Click to expand...

Not really. Tiger's short game was one of the things that made him the best. The chunking is relatively new, and once you have it, you have it.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 26, 2017)

Personally, I'm looking forward to his return. I hope he stays fit, makes the cut and gets back to being competitive. I know all won't agree but in the time I have played golf seriously, he has been the single best player I have ever seen. I for one would love to see him in contention in another major on Sunday afternoon, it only has to be one, just for old times sake.

Good luck Tiger :thup:


----------



## Hosel Fade (Jan 26, 2017)

Bit rubbish this so far, its on red button now


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 26, 2017)

Pretty poor start but that bunker shot was exceptional, just needs to convert the par putt now!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 26, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Pretty poor start but that bunker shot was exceptional, just needs to convert the par putt now!
		
Click to expand...

Good save but he needs to start finding some fairways!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 26, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Good save but he needs to start finding some fairways!
		
Click to expand...

True but that's nothing new is it with Tiger?


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 26, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Good save but he needs to start finding some fairways!
		
Click to expand...

Especially on this course. Brutally tough playing from the rough. Must hit more fairways tomorrow if he's going to make the cut!


----------



## Hosel Fade (Jan 26, 2017)

Been guarding against that massive left all day, finally got caught out


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 26, 2017)

His sweater is nice


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 27, 2017)

94tegsi said:



			You guys saying he wont be competitive this season are crazy IMO as long as he stays healthy enough to play.

The last time he was fit was 2013. He won 5 events and very quickly went back to world number 1.
I don't think he will have that sort of impact, but the jokes saying he will languish down the bottom of the leaderboard all season, are way off. He will complete regularly by mid/end of the season IF his body holds up.
		
Click to expand...

I really can't agree with this and i'm speaking as a TW fan here,the guy has lost total confidence in his game, now and again the once brilliance comes out in his play but golf is a long game and he simply can"t keep the form going,yesterday he dropped 6 shots in 6 holes which you simply cant do at this standard and be competitive.i'm going to stick my neck out here and I think that out of the 4 tournaments Woods is scheduled to play in 5 weeks he wont make the cut in any of them.Woods was one of the greatest players ever but the golf worlds moved on without him.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jan 27, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			I really can't agree with this and i'm speaking as a TW fan here,the guy has lost total confidence in his game, now and again the once brilliance comes out in his play but golf is a long game and he simply can"t keep the form going,yesterday he dropped 6 shots in 6 holes which you simply cant do at this standard and be competitive.i'm going to stick my neck out here and I think that out of the 4 tournaments Woods is scheduled to play in 5 weeks he wont make the cut in any of them.*Woods was one of the greatest players ever but the golf worlds moved on without him*.
		
Click to expand...

Is the correct comment, it happens to every great sportsman, lets hope he realises it too.


----------



## PieMan (Jan 27, 2017)

Personally won't be surprised if he struggles in his first few events as he gets used to 'tournament' golf again (lets face it, the Hero Challenge is just a more up-market Forum Meet and the opportunity for a knock with a bunch of mates whilst having a load of beers and a few BBQs every evening!!) I think we'll have more idea as to where his game is in March when things become a bit more serious when a certain event held in Georgia is on the horizon!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 27, 2017)

PieMan said:



			Personally won't be surprised if he struggles in his first few events as he gets used to 'tournament' golf again (*lets face it, the Hero Challenge is just a more up-market Forum Meet *and the opportunity for a knock with a bunch of mates whilst having a load of beers and a few BBQs every evening!!) I think we'll have more idea as to where his game is in March when *things become a bit more serious when a certain event held in Georgia is on the horizon*!
		
Click to expand...

Are you organising an american forum meet??


----------



## bobmac (Jan 27, 2017)

PieMan said:



			Personally won't be surprised if he struggles in his first few events as he gets used to 'tournament' golf again (lets face it, the Hero Challenge is just a more up-market Forum Meet and the opportunity for a knock with a bunch of mates whilst having a load of beers and a few BBQs every evening!!) I think we'll have more idea as to where his game is in March when things become a bit more serious when *a certain event held in Georgia is on the horizon!*

Click to expand...

If he is to do well, he's going have to sort out his driving. He only hit 4 fairways on the front 9 and *none* on the back 9.
What I don't understand is, with all his experience, why did he not switch to the 3 wood on the back 9 when it became obvious his driver wasn't working.
You have to be pretty stupid to keep hitting the driver when it's costing you bogeys 
Or maybe that's it, he is just stupid?


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Jan 27, 2017)

The fella does need time to get match fit - he clearly isn't - my worry is that his 'match fit' is a long way from competitive


----------



## Roops (Jan 27, 2017)

What I don't understand is what he is trying to do off the tee. Feet aiming left, swings left, ball goes right......and repeat.....if that's me I am checking my alignment, making sure I am releasing the club, all the stock stuff. If that's his game plan, then it's all good if it works........


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 27, 2017)

I'd imagine he'll of gone straight to the range after yesterday's round trying to work out the issues off the tee, considering the amount of missed fairways and the depth of the rough his score could've been a hell of a lot more embarrassing than +4.

I'd image the Gameplan will change today. I think he'll make the cut.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 27, 2017)

Qwerty said:



			I'd imagine he'll of gone straight to the range after yesterday's round trying to work out the issues off the tee, considering the amount of missed fairways and the depth of the rough his score could've been a hell of a lot more embarrassing than +4.

I'd image the Gameplan will change today. I think he'll make the cut.
		
Click to expand...

He's been back hitting balls for weeks now, surely he should have sorted out basic things like this long before going out on the course?


----------



## mikeb4 (Jan 27, 2017)

drive4show said:



			He's been back hitting balls for weeks now, surely he should have sorted out basic things like this long before going out on the course?  

Click to expand...

Tournament play is different, even at our level palying a bounce game is different to a club medal imo


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 27, 2017)

mikeb4 said:



			Tournament play is different, even at our level palying a bounce game is different to a club medal imo
		
Click to expand...

How is it different?


----------



## User62651 (Jan 27, 2017)

bobmac said:



			If he is to do well, he's going have to sort out his driving. He only hit 4 fairways on the front 9 and *none* on the back 9.
What I don't understand is, with all his experience, why did he not switch to the 3 wood on the back 9 when it became obvious his driver wasn't working.
You have to be pretty stupid to keep hitting the driver when it's costing you bogeys 
Or maybe that's it, he is just stupid?
		
Click to expand...

Does make you wonder, he's also saying his new 3 wood is the longest he's ever hit 3 wood so why not use it, no brainer to leave the driver in bag, first thing most golfers would do if you can't hit it that day. Do you think it could be a sponsors thing? - i.e. he has to be seen hitting a particular new driver to push sales to the public? If it was that it'd be a very sad day that a player would forsake a score just to satisfy a sponsor, for huge bucks obviously. Hopefully not the case


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 27, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			Does make you wonder, he's also saying his new 3 wood is the longest he's ever hit 3 wood so why not use it, no brainer to leave the driver in bag, first thing most golfers would do if you can't hit it that day. Do you think it could be a sponsors thing? - i.e. he has to be seen hitting a particular new driver to push sales to the public? If it was that it'd be a very sad day that a player would forsake a score just to satisfy a sponsor, for huge bucks obviously. Hopefully not the case 

Click to expand...

He tried to hit 3-wood on a couple of tees lat night and it wasn't going any better. A pull-draw three-wood started his bogey run yesterday.

The course is incredibly long too, well over 7000 yards, so unless he wants to end up leaving 200+ into every green, he has to at least try and hit driver. When he got it away he was getting good distance out of it, he just didn't hit enough fairways and I doubt it would have been any better with the 3-wood. Hopefully after a bit of work on the range he'll be much tighter today but he's facing a real uphill battle to make the cut!


----------



## mikeb4 (Jan 27, 2017)

in my experience not intentionally i have a different mind set in a bounce game to a medal, i am more nervous (though more of an adrenaline rush)  in a medal and i dont like going up .1, (who does)  though i try to stick to the same routine for each shot, i do notice that in a bounce game for example i dont take so much time in reading the putt, my handicap has dropped in 5 years from 20-6 therefore in a medal i do put pressure on myself to reach cat 1. which obvs i dont have in a bounce game.

Also in a bounce game we have "gimmes"
imo its just so different, however if i play my mates for money then i do go into "medal zone"
Hope this clarifies why i think its different.


----------



## PieMan (Jan 27, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Are you organising an american forum meet??  

Click to expand...

Sure why not - Pebble Beach or Augusta National?!!


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 27, 2017)

drive4show said:



			He's been back hitting balls for weeks now, surely he should have sorted out basic things like this long before going out on the course?  

Click to expand...

No doubt he's been pounding balls for weeks, He's just turned up on the day with a dicky swing, Its something I suffer from also on the odd occasion 

A few tweaks here and there and he'll be rolling birdies in and fist pumping all over the place!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 27, 2017)

On the positive side, his short game yesterday was superb, could have been MUCH worse if his putting and chipping wasn't so good. That bunker shot on 3(?) was brililiant.


----------



## Raesy92 (Jan 27, 2017)

He was also playing the tougher of the two course yesterday, think Day and DJ were also both over par for their rounds. 

Wind has to pick up today so could be a few big scores from those to play the south course and maybe Tiger can get a decent round and make the cut. If not at least he has had some tournament experience and will be playing another 3 events out of the next 4.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 27, 2017)

mikeb4 said:



			in my experience not intentionally i have a different mind set in a bounce game to a medal, i am more nervous (though more of an adrenaline rush)  in a medal and i dont like going up .1, (who does)  though i try to stick to the same routine for each shot, i do notice that in a bounce game for example i dont take so much time in reading the putt, my handicap has dropped in 5 years from 20-6 therefore in a medal i do put pressure on myself to reach cat 1. which obvs i dont have in a bounce game.

Also in a bounce game we have "gimmes"
imo its just so different, however if i play my mates for money then i do go into "medal zone"
Hope this clarifies why i think its different.
		
Click to expand...

It is probably different for us but I don't think for one minute that a tour pro stands over the ball in a tournament with a 'bounce game' mentality in his head. Woods would certainly have been giving 100% over every shot, it's in his nature.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 27, 2017)

Simply he just didn't hit enough fairways and was hacking out of the rough far too often.

Today is a different day and I expect a decent round or a lower score at least.

I'm sure he kept going with the driver due to his new deal with TM otherwise he might as well thrown it in the lake,i certainly feel his pain with the driver.


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 27, 2017)

I wonder how he'd fare with his old Titleist 975D in the bag, still very well I'd say.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 27, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			Simply he just didn't hit enough fairways and was hacking out of the rough far too often.

Today is a different day and I expect a decent round or a lower score at least.

I'm sure he kept going with the driver due to his new deal with TM otherwise he might as well thrown it in the lake,i certainly feel his pain with the driver.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly right. You can't play that course from the rough and he said himself he was battling for a score all day. It was a tough place to make his comeback but at the end of the day it's all about staying fit and getting back into tournament mentality.

From what I saw his short game and putting didn't look too bad but I didn't see every hole so could be wrong?


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 27, 2017)

His short game and putting was excellent, but there's only so much you can do at Torrey relying on chipping and putting all-day. Could easily have been 7 or 8 over though, played some superb chips and pitches.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 27, 2017)

The South course at Torrey Pines in a notoriously tough course (all those who scored worse than Tiger were on that course as well). So it was difficult enough to begin with, then he couldn't hit a fairway, making the difficult damn near impossible. It was pretty much to be expected that he would find it hard going, and it proved to be. hopefully on the easier North course, he can get a bit of confidence and sneak past the cut mark. But if he doesn't it isn't the end of the world, as he gets into any tournament he wants to play in, and will have plenty of time to get back to something like competitive. Plus, the Masters is one tournament where being bad off the tee isn't the end of the world, and I'm sure competing in that will be his main aim.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 27, 2017)

he can't keep it in the fairway , even then from the fairway he couldn't find a green - no chance of making the cut imo and watching yesterday don't see him making one any time soon let alone challenging the top guys. It was a shame to see him so poor - he did well to not be dead last with a few scrambles


----------



## User62651 (Jan 27, 2017)

Yep, better 200+ yards out but on the fairway by using 3 wood off tee than in the deep stuff with driver. 200 yds is only 6 iron for TW.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 27, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			Yep, better 200+ yards out but on the fairway by using 3 wood off tee than in the deep stuff with driver. 200 yds is only 6 iron for TW.
		
Click to expand...

Plus by his own admission he has never hit a 3W as far as the M2. It works for Stenson so why not?


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Jan 27, 2017)

Is it just me who has a bad feeling about this?

A bit like a heavyweight boxer who has been a champion and is making a comeback when he is really past his best. You hope for the best but fear the worst.

We remember Tiger in his pomp and I worry it's going to be a painful watching experience this year.


----------



## Fish (Jan 27, 2017)

He wasn't happy with the pace of play, waiting on most shots isn't what he's used to he said and as such couldn't maintain a rhythm, maybe he's the ambassador we all need for our fight against slow play. 

Or maybe he's just Tom kite now irrelevant of what driver is in the bag &#128540;

#SpentForce


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 27, 2017)

"'longest 3 wood ever'' is the line that worries me. 


It would be refreshing to hear him say it was the straightest.  He must still have that distance ego thing hanging over him.  He was saying all the right things before his come back about having to think his way more around the course but by all accounts he just banged driver all over the show last night. 

Missed it all as I had to work.  Hope he can get back on track this evening.  Either way looking forward to seeing the great man back.


----------



## GreggerKBR (Jan 27, 2017)

Fish said:



			He wasn't happy with the pace of play, waiting on most shots isn't what he's used to he said and as such couldn't maintain a rhythm, maybe he's the ambassador we all need for our fight against slow play. 

Or maybe he's just Tom kite now irrelevant of what driver is in the bag &#63004;

#SpentForce
		
Click to expand...


I can't help but feel this is a sort of set up to have a go about JDay pace of play - don't you think?
Hot topic right now and seems strange that Tiger plays with him, misses a load of fairways, 20 yards behind Day and further from DJ and this is the headline story.
Hard to miss the whole Tigermania going on all over again.

Always been in awe of what he can do on a golf course.
But I'm not a fan of all the hype - him or anyone else to be honest.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 27, 2017)

First tee, second round, driver, way right


----------



## SatchFan (Jan 27, 2017)

Tiger hits fairway on 11!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 27, 2017)

bobmac said:



			First tee, second round, driver, way right  

Click to expand...

Nice birdie though


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 27, 2017)

Qwerty said:



			I wonder how he'd fare with his old Titleist 975D in the bag, still very well I'd say.
		
Click to expand...

Didnt woods used to say he would pick a strip of the mown grass on the fairway and land the ball on it with his 975D,how things have changed!.


----------



## KhalJimbo (Jan 27, 2017)

mikejohnchapman said:



			A bit like a heavyweight boxer who has been a champion and is making a comeback when he is really past his best.
		
Click to expand...

It worked for Rocky


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 27, 2017)

What will he take out of this? Driver obviously very errant and distance putting wasn't quite Tiger like but short game in generally good nick. Is it rustiness?


----------



## Piece (Jan 27, 2017)

I thought he did ok. Pretty well when you compare against the world no 1 and the PGA golfer of the year last year. 

Not much forensic analysis when Day was carving it all over the park....


----------



## Tommo21 (Jan 27, 2017)

I think he's done, talking about how his body can handle a long flight and he walked off the course like an old man.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 27, 2017)

Tommo21 said:



			I think he's done, talking about how his body can handle a long flight and he walked off the course like an old man.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe he should upgrade to get extra leg room.


----------



## Tommo21 (Jan 27, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Maybe he should upgrade to get extra leg room.
		
Click to expand...

Yes...in his own plane. No netjets for Tiger.


----------



## Fish (Jan 28, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What will he take out of this?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing, but JD & DJ will have learnt not to play with Tiger as he drags them down to his level &#128540;&#128514;


----------



## mikseymono (Jan 28, 2017)

Watched a bit last night.......thing is Tiger is just so far behind these modern guys now in terms of length. He needs to rip it more off the tee but his body will not be able to take it. It is a bit sad to watch as we all deep down want him to do well but he will not hold it together for four rounds in a row. He is good box office though and a great ambassador on the course. He has had his day unfortunately but what a 'day' it was... Time to exit stage left gracefully..........

GO Justin.........!

M


----------



## Robobum (Jan 28, 2017)

mikseymono said:



			Watched a bit last night.......thing is Tiger is just so far behind these modern guys now in terms of length. He needs to rip it more off the tee but his body will not be able to take it. It is a bit sad to watch as we all deep down want him to do well but he will not hold it together for four rounds in a row. He is good box office though and a great ambassador on the course. He has had his day unfortunately but what a 'day' it was... Time to exit stage left gracefully..........

GO Justin.........!

M
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, how is he meant to keep up when he's only hitting it 307 ave!!&#128563;&#128514;

Don't forget your meds &#128077;


----------



## mikseymono (Jan 28, 2017)

299.3 for the week.......  what I meant, he just doesn't look in control......he had some great up and downs and reality his score could have been much worse....Meds taken, now off to whack a few balls..........

M


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 28, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What will he take out of this? Driver obviously very errant and distance putting wasn't quite Tiger like but short game in generally good nick. Is it rustiness?
		
Click to expand...

He'll take a huge amount from it. He'll know more about where is game is, he'll know that his short game and putting is moving in the right direction, he has two rounds under his belt at tournament pace. Everything about the last two days was good for him. I don't suppose he will be too surprised he missed the cut. The fact he is playing 4 out of 5 weeks tells us that he knows he needs game time. He wouldn't be back if he didn't think he could do it, what he needs to do now is make the transition from practice to tournament play.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jan 28, 2017)

Fish said:



			Nothing, but JD & DJ will have learnt not to play with Tiger as he drags them down to his level &#128540;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 28, 2017)

One thing I was trying to see was his driver.. I swear on day two got a quick look and it was the original M2.. wondered if he had changed the bag after the new one didnt fly the way he wanted in day 1

He didnt do that bad.. Fowler, Day and DJ all missed the cut aswell he wasnt far off DJs score

Would have thrown himself into this one knowing it was tough one

He will win an event this season im sure.. wont be a major tho


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 28, 2017)

He did improve for his second round but still looks like a guy who will struggle to make the cut everytime he tee's it up.My question is why is TW so worn out at 41?,he looked like an old man coming to the end of his round,could his body actually of handled 4 days golf?
Many of golfs elite were fit and competitive well into their 40's Nicklaus,Norman,Monty,Watson, etc but TW looks done.


----------



## User62651 (Jan 28, 2017)

Shame he didn't make the cut just to get the mileage of 4 consecutive competitive rounds in his body which is what he needs. Early days but he's moving forwards it seems at least. Hope he can get where he needs to get, has definitely mellowed in his attitude and soundbites, think even he acknowledges in himself now he's not near the best anymore and he needs to enjoy what time he has left in PGA tour golf.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 28, 2017)

I think what annoys me about the whole thing is that almost all the coverage on news reports is about Tiger missing the cut.
Virtually nothing about anyone else including the leaders....
It should be the other way round.
It's not like he missed the cut by a shot and was unlucky - in reality he was nowhere near.
I appreciate that Tiger pits bums on seats but the times they are a changing.
And another thing - how can anyone look at Tiger's performance over the two days and summise that he's definitely going to win this year..?
He showed nothing to make you think that.
That's not to say he won't, but he hasn't shown anything yet.
People need to be realistic.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 28, 2017)

Imurg said:



			I think what annoys me about the whole thing is that almost all the coverage on news reports is about Tiger missing the cut.
Virtually nothing about anyone else including the leaders....
It should be the other way round.
It's not like he missed the cut by a shot and was unlucky - in reality he was nowhere near.
I appreciate that Tiger pits bums on seats but the times they are a changing.
And another thing - how can anyone look at Tiger's performance over the two days and summise that he's definitely going to win this year..?
He showed nothing to make you think that.
That's not to say he won't, but he hasn't shown anything yet.
People need to be realistic.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah he really is a mile off actually being in contention on a Sunday. 

Yes Dj & Day missed the cut,but that's just a bad week for them & will still be favourites next week if they play. 

Tiger will do well to get a top 10 this year imo.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 28, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			He did improve for his second round but *still looks like a guy who will struggle to make the cut everytime he tee's it up*.My question is why is TW so worn out at 41?,he looked like an old man coming to the end of his round,could his body actually of handled 4 days golf?
Many of golfs elite were fit and competitive well into their 40's Nicklaus,Norman,Monty,Watson, etc but TW looks done.
		
Click to expand...

You are aware he hasn't played for 18 months right?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 28, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			You are aware he hasn't played for 18 months right?
		
Click to expand...

I was under the impression he played all 4 rounds of a no cut event a few weeks ago!

Regardless of this he is miles away from getting involved in the business end of a tournament on Sunday afternoon.

It will be interesting to see how his game develops as the season goes on but to become competitive he has to play regularly and i'm not sure if his body is going to allow this.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 28, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			He did improve for his second round but still looks like a guy who will struggle to make the cut everytime he tee's it up.My question is why is TW so worn out at 41?,he looked like an old man coming to the end of his round,could his body actually of handled 4 days golf?
Many of golfs elite were fit and competitive well into their 40's Nicklaus,Norman,Monty,Watson, etc but TW looks done.
		
Click to expand...

Monty fit? never

If you look back on the players that won majors supposedly well past their best Tiger has a very good chance.

If people believe he will win again on the PGA tour he has to have a chance in the majors as its basically the same world ranking players.

Whilst I agree he looks a long way off he will only get better,his 2nd round faiway wise was so much better than his opening round.

If he can use his brain and actually stop trying to thrash the hell out of it and hit fairways he can be competitive,a lot shorter hitters than Tiger have won majors.


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 28, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			Monty fit? never
		
Click to expand...

Monty was very competitive well into his 40's and on the US seniors tour into his 50's,weight issues sometimes yes but he hit the gym when he had to and was always match fit and as for Tiger winning a major again hilarious,like I said before the worlds best have moved on without him and he knows it.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 28, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Monty was very competitive well into his 40's and on the US seniors tour into his 50's,weight issues sometimes yes but he hit the gym when he had to and was always match fit and as for Tiger winning a major again hilarious,like I said before the worlds best have moved on without him and he knows it.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not saying he will win a major but the worlds best don't always win the majors so you can't really write him off. First though, he has to get through the next 4 weeks without further injury. If he can stay fit I agree with Pokerjoke in that he will win again on tour and if he can win on tour, he could win a major, there are worse players than him who have won one.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 28, 2017)

saving_par said:



			I was under the impression he played all 4 rounds of a no cut event a few weeks ago!

Regardless of this he is miles away from getting involved in the business end of a tournament on Sunday afternoon.

It will be interesting to see how his game develops as the season goes on but to become competitive he has to play regularly and i'm not sure if his body is going to allow this.
		
Click to expand...

That was more of an end of season Jolly than a tour event but my point is, you can hardly say he looks like missing the cut every time he tees it up when he's barely played in a year and a half. If there's no improvement in 6 months, then you'd have a point


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 28, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			You are aware he hasn't played for 18 months right?
		
Click to expand...

Yes but we have been here before with a comeback that never happened and believe me TW has practised and played a lot of golf in the last 18 months and even he said he was ready,like I said before i'm a big fan of Woods but he simply hasnt got the game he once had.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 2, 2017)

Not good today. Been watching since the 2nd and he's actually played alright. Hitting it well off the tee in the main, irons have been okay and he's been hitting greens but his putting has been worse than I've ever seen it. The first putt from off the green at 12 was awful, but not as bad as the one he just hit at 3 which was, as the commentators agreed, the worst putt they'd ever seen him hit. The 100 yard chunk into the water was bad as well, a bogey from a great position. Some promising stuff, but can tell he's hardly played recently, very scrappy.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 2, 2017)

Genuine, non-Anti Tiger question..
How long until he is Tournament fit..?
Ok, he's been out for 15 months, not played much before that but he's been back hitting balls for a while now.
Played 4 rounds back end of last year and will have been practicing since.
Two rounds last week, plus practice rounds and, I imagine, plenty of range work too...
He's currently +4 and apparently walking a bit gingerly.......


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 2, 2017)

Only 2 of the field behind him with 3 to play.

Looking like another weekend off.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 2, 2017)

Make that +5....


----------



## hovis (Feb 2, 2017)

tiger is done.   people that say he needs to get match fit are laughable.   even if the old tiger was on display i think he would still struggle.    golf has moved on and golfers are better today than ever.


----------



## cookelad (Feb 2, 2017)

There's less than 5 months difference between Stenson and Woods, Tiger looks barely a shadow of himself and ready for retirement while Stenson looks to be in the absolute prime of his golfing life and a favourite for majors for the next couple of years at least!


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Feb 2, 2017)

I felt really bad for Day and Johnson being paired with Woods at Torrey Pines. They are top 5 players in the world playing in a group with the world number 700 (or whatever Tiger is currently ranked). That isn't right.


----------



## richy (Feb 2, 2017)

hovis said:



			tiger is done.   people that say he needs to get match fit are laughable.   even if the old tiger was on display i think he would still struggle.    golf has moved on and golfers are better today than ever.
		
Click to expand...

No chance. 

No one has come close to Tiger at his peak.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 2, 2017)

hovis said:



			tiger is done.   people that say he needs to get match fit are laughable.   even if the old tiger was on display i think he would still struggle.    golf has moved on and golfers are better today than ever.
		
Click to expand...

Drivel.

Great drive down 9 for Tiger. Frustrating, he's driven the ball really well, it's been everything else letting him down, basically the polar opposite of last week. He's obviously worked really hard getting his driving ready and perhaps neglected the other parts of his game. Scorecard doesn't look pretty, but has been some good stuff today. If his putter was as hot as it was on the first day last week he'd be under par today.


----------



## Fish (Feb 2, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Genuine, non-Anti Tiger question..
How long until he is Tournament fit..?
Ok, he's been out for 15 months, not played much before that but he's been back hitting balls for a while now.
Played 4 rounds back end of last year and will have been practicing since.
Two rounds last week, plus practice rounds and, I imagine, plenty of range work too...
He's currently +4 and apparently walking a bit gingerly.......
		
Click to expand...

Commentators discussed it earlier and said 2 years, he hadn't got 2 years in him at this rate. 

The chunk to 100yd pin with 70yd carry to get wet speaks volumes.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 2, 2017)

richy said:



			No chance. 

No one has come close to Tiger at his peak.
		
Click to expand...

It's a very hard thing to quantify because the sport evolves - when Woods was at his peak he was driving it further than anyone else , his short game was better than anyone and his mental strength was unbreakable but was he surrounded by as many great golfers as we see now 

When Woods started a major he was clear favourite everytime and the competition around him wasn't a great amount - Els , Singh and Micklson were the main three but none were consistent 

Now whenever a major starts there is prob a group of 10 maybe more that you could see winning it - the competition is so much stronger 

If you have McIlroy and Woods at their peak of their game it would be very hard to say who would win

But now Woods isn't in that group you would see challenging for a major - and I don't think that will change anytime - he can't hit it as far , he can't hit fairway after fairway and his short game isn't solid - he is now at this moment just a regular Tour Pro in terms of play. And I don't see that changing tbh - the competition is far too great now


----------



## hovis (Feb 2, 2017)

richy said:



			No chance. 

No one has come close to Tiger at his peak.
		
Click to expand...

that's right,   no one was as good as Tiger at his peak.   but the golfers of today are alot different to golfers 10 years ago.   if tiger had to play against today's golfers back then he still would have won alot but he wouldn't have dominated


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 2, 2017)

Fish said:



			Commentators discussed it earlier and said 2 years, he hadn't got 2 years in him at this rate. 

*The chunk to 100yd pin with 70yd carry to get wet speaks volumes*.
		
Click to expand...

Not really accurate. More like an 85 yard carry to get over the water. 2 yards further and he'd have been fine, 8-10 yards further and it'd have been really good; just caught the slope at the front of the green and spun back into the water. Was a poor shot, as he should have gone long like Fitzpatrick and Willett did from the same position before him, but these shots can happen when you've not played a lot of golf. Wasn't THAT bad though.

Same old story on 9 for Tiger today. Good drive, decent iron, poor putt, par. Would have made 6 or 7 birdies if he'd putted like he did on Thursday at Torrey.


----------



## hovis (Feb 2, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Drivel.

Great drive down 9 for Tiger. Frustrating, he's driven the ball really well, it's been everything else letting him down, basically the polar opposite of last week. He's obviously worked really hard getting his driving ready and perhaps neglected the other parts of his game. Scorecard doesn't look pretty, but has been some good stuff today. If his putter was as hot as it was on the first day last week he'd be under par today.
		
Click to expand...

a great drive???  that's one.   are you actually watching him at the moment?.   he's hacking it.


----------



## GreggerKBR (Feb 2, 2017)

hovis said:



			tiger is done.   people that say he needs to get match fit are laughable.   even if the old tiger was on display i think he would still struggle.    golf has moved on and golfers are better today than ever.
		
Click to expand...

Don't be fooled, he is not passed it by any means!!!  HE WILL BE BACK!
In that man is a golfer everyone else is still scared an in awe of, including Day, Johnson etc.

Remember the young Justin Rose missing 21 cuts in a row...?  Look at him now.
Stenson went through a serious slump - as have many others.  Darren Clarke etc.

Don't forget the numerous examples of "past-it" golfers who have won, including Majors etc.
Think Jack won Masters at 46?  Then there's the amazing Tom Watson story etc.  etc.
Stricker tied 4th in the Open last year aged 48?

Some of those albeit great/fantastic players were never in the league as Tiger at their peak.  
It's true he needs to get his game up a level, they say his ball flight too low currently.


----------



## hovis (Feb 2, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Not really accurate. More like an 85 yard carry to get over the water. 2 yards further and he'd have been fine, 8-10 yards further and it'd have been really good; just caught the slope at the front of the green and spun back into the water. Was a poor shot, as he should have gone long like Fitzpatrick and Willett did from the same position before him, but these shots can happen when you've not played a lot of golf. Wasn't THAT bad though.

Same old story on 9 for Tiger today. Good drive, decent iron, poor putt, par. Would have made 6 or 7 birdies if he'd putted like he did on Thursday at Torrey.
		
Click to expand...

you just seem to find any excuse possible to justify why he's playing bad.


----------



## hovis (Feb 2, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's a very hard thing to quantify because the sport evolves - when Woods was at his peak he was driving it further than anyone else , his short game was better than anyone and his mental strength was unbreakable but was he surrounded by as many great golfers as we see now 

When Woods started a major he was clear favourite everytime and the competition around him wasn't a great amount - Els , Singh and Micklson were the main three but none were consistent 

Now whenever a major starts there is prob a group of 10 maybe more that you could see winning it - the competition is so much stronger 

If you have McIlroy and Woods at their peak of their game it would be very hard to say who would win

But now Woods isn't in that group you would see challenging for a major - and I don't think that will change anytime - he can't hit it as far , he can't hit fairway after fairway and his short game isn't solid - he is now at this moment just a regular Tour Pro in terms of play. And I don't see that changing tbh - the competition is far too great now
		
Click to expand...

i could have wrote this


----------



## pogle (Feb 2, 2017)

The Autumn Wind said:



			I felt really bad for Day and Johnson being paired with Woods at Torrey Pines. They are top 5 players in the world playing in a group with the world number 700 (or whatever Tiger is currently ranked). That isn't right.
		
Click to expand...

Just seen that Tiger is ranked 666 in the world!  If that's not an Omen, I don't know what is.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 2, 2017)

hovis said:



			a great drive???  that's one.   are you actually watching him at the moment?.   he's hacking it.
		
Click to expand...

Am I watching him? Yeah, I've been up since half 4 watching him, have you? 

He didn't play well, he shot +5 but it wasn't all bad. He drove the ball very well today (after the 1st) and especially on his back nine. His iron play was pretty average, his proximity to hole won't have been good, but he lost a lot of shots with the putter. Missed 2 three-footers for par, 3 putted from the edge of the 12th green and then must have missed at least 4 or 5 makeable birdie putts. Hopefully he'll come back tomorrow with a hot putter and make some birdies. Doubt he'll make the cut, but an under-par round would at least give him some confidence.


----------



## Fish (Feb 2, 2017)

GreggerKBR said:



			Don't be fooled, he is not passed it by any means!!!  HE WILL BE BACK!
In that man is a golfer everyone else is still scared an in awe of, including Day, Johnson etc.

Remember the young Justin Rose missing 21 cuts in a row...?  Look at him now.
Stenson went through a serious slump - as have many others.  Darren Clarke etc.

Don't forget the numerous examples of "past-it" golfers who have won, including Majors etc.
Think Jack won Masters at 46?  Then there's the amazing Tom Watson story etc.  etc.
Stricker tied 4th in the Open last year aged 48?

Some of those albeit great/fantastic players were never in the league as Tiger at their peak.  
It's true he needs to get his game up a level, they say his ball flight too low currently.
		
Click to expand...

Nobody is scared or in awe of Tiger currently, your a deluded fanboy!


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 2, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's a very hard thing to quantify because the sport evolves - when Woods was at his peak he was driving it further than anyone else , his short game was better than anyone and his mental strength was unbreakable but was he surrounded by as many great golfers as we see now 

When Woods started a major he was clear favourite everytime and the competition around him wasn't a great amount - Els , Singh and Micklson were the main three but none were consistent 

Now whenever a major starts there is prob a group of 10 maybe more that you could see winning it - the competition is so much stronger 

*If you have McIlroy and Woods at their peak of their game it would be very hard to say who would win*

But now Woods isn't in that group you would see challenging for a major - and I don't think that will change anytime - he can't hit it as far , he can't hit fairway after fairway and his short game isn't solid - he is now at this moment just a regular Tour Pro in terms of play. And I don't see that changing tbh - the competition is far too great now
		
Click to expand...

I do kind of agree with this, but i think that Woods played at his peak far more often and that is the significant difference.

In regards to his competition and how good they were, i think the fact woods was dominant makes them appear worse. Woods is polarising and so even if (he wont) beat Nicklaus record as well as sneads detractors would still claim he wasnt as good.

He was imo a game changer for the world of golf, there are players now who got into the game because of him so for all his fault, his lasting effect ion golf is positive imo.

I'd love to see him improve, but if after 3/4 months he's still where he is now i'd hope he retires knowing his body just isn't up to it.


----------



## hovis (Feb 2, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Am I watching him? Yeah, I've been up since half 4 watching him, have you? 

He didn't play well, he shot +5 but it wasn't all bad. He drove the ball very well today (after the 1st) and especially on his back nine. His iron play was pretty average, his proximity to hole won't have been good, but he lost a lot of shots with the putter. Missed 2 three-footers for par, 3 putted from the edge of the 12th green and then must have missed at least 4 or 5 makeable birdie putts. Hopefully he'll come back tomorrow with a hot putter and make some birdies. Doubt he'll make the cut, but an under-par round would at least give him some confidence.
		
Click to expand...

no,  i dont have a tiger crush like you so i sky plussed it.   there's no photos on a scorecard so you can come up with all the excuses you like about why he's plus five and they don't wash.      the golfers who are 2 under could tell you why they wasnt 10 under using the same excuses as tiger


----------



## GreggerKBR (Feb 2, 2017)

Fish said:



			Nobody is scared or in awe of Tiger currently, your a deluded fanboy!
		
Click to expand...

Actually not particularly a fan.  I think he's a bit of a ar$e.
You are of course entitled to your opinion.
But 6 years ago I said a similar thing about Andy Murray to someone who had the same kind of attitude you are currently displaying.
Think Murray kind of proved my point rather well.

We shall see in due course shall we...


----------



## Fish (Feb 2, 2017)

GreggerKBR said:



			Actually not particularly a fan.  I think he's a bit of a ar$e.
You are of course entitled to your opinion.
But 6 years ago I said a similar thing about Andy Murray to someone who had the same kind of attitude you are currently displaying.
Think Murray kind of proved my point rather well.

We shall see in due course shall we...
		
Click to expand...

Murray has youth, to a degree, on his side, Tiger has........:mmm:

He's a spent force.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 2, 2017)

hovis said:



			no,  i dont have a tiger crush like you so i sky plussed it.   there's no photos on a scorecard so you can come up with all the excuses you like about why he's plus five and they don't wash.      the golfers who are 2 under could tell you why they wasnt 10 under using the same excuses as tiger
		
Click to expand...

They're not excuses, just my analysis of his round. If you don't agree that's fine, but there's no need to be an arse about it. Why the attitude?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 2, 2017)

GreggerKBR said:



			Actually not particularly a fan.  I think he's a bit of a ar$e.
You are of course entitled to your opinion.
But 6 years ago I said a similar thing about Andy Murray to someone who had the same kind of attitude you are currently displaying.
Think Murray kind of proved my point rather well.

We shall see in due course shall we...
		
Click to expand...

Can you really compare the two ?

Murray was still in the peak years of his career and hadn't had two years out with injuries a number of times and wasn't in his 40's and Murray was still winning comps regularly 

Woods is in the later years of his career been playing for two decades now at the height but has suffered with lots of injures over the last 6 years and is now in his 40's 

Two totally different stages in their respective careers 

Tour players aren't in awe or scared of Woods anymore - that stopped a long time ago


----------



## GreggerKBR (Feb 2, 2017)

Fish said:



			Murray has youth, to a degree, on his side, Tiger has........:mmm:

He's a spent force.
		
Click to expand...

So all golfers over a certain age are a spent force are they?  What age is that then?  
I mean, TW is 41.  Stenson is 40.  
Just checked Clarke was about 42 when he won his only Open.
I give up - I bow to your superior knowledge on this subject.  I don't know Jack.


----------



## hovis (Feb 2, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			They're not excuses, just my analysis of his round. If you don't agree that's fine, but there's no need to be an arse about it. Why the attitude?
		
Click to expand...

not being an arse.   i dont get my knickers in a twist when people talk about my rory crush.    you clearly cant and wont accept what the vast majority of people disagree with you and only die hard tigers fans try to hold on with dear life to his legacy.    he's a spent force.   maybe he will win again but he definitely wont dominate again


----------



## GreggerKBR (Feb 2, 2017)

hovis said:



			not being an arse.   i dont get my knickers in a twist when people talk about my rory crush.    you clearly cant and wont accept what the vast majority of people disagree with you and only die hard tigers fans try to hold on with dear life to his legacy.    he's a spent force.   maybe he will win again but he definitely wont dominate again
		
Click to expand...



Interesting point - who has been a dominant force in the time since TW went on that streak, the one where he won 6 in row or something?
I think Rory had a streak of x3 wins
who else?

Edited... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_longest_PGA_Tour_win_streaks

yep - I was about spot on, no-one has!

Tiger has a 7, 6, 5, 3, 3, win streaks.
Rory as 1 x3 win streak - and no other golfer in last 10 years has done that.

There is no dominant force currently... and that was the difference between him and the field in his prime, he did what everyone assumed was no longer possible.

But - I'm inclined to agree - he probably couldn't achieve that again in the future.  Not likely, possible but not likely.
But he could definitely win one, and if he gets a taste for it... who knows?


----------



## pendodave (Feb 2, 2017)

I hope some of you are more clear sighted about your own games than you are about Mr Woods'....

The over 40s examples thrown about are a perfect example of taking anomalous behaviour and optimistically applying it to the current situation. Statistically, success over the age of 40 on tour is extremely unlikely. Where it occurs it is with golfers who are unusually fit/healthy (Stenson) or have swings which generate speed through angles rather than violent movement (Phil).

Which one of those two groups does tiger fit in to (clue: it's neither)


----------



## hovis (Feb 2, 2017)

GreggerKBR said:



			Interesting point - who has been a dominant force in the time since TW went on that streak, the one where he won 6 in row or something?
I think Rory had a streak of x3 wins
who else?
		
Click to expand...

i don't think there will ever be a golfer to dominate like tiger did.   golfers  today have alot more access to better coaching and technology.    until the introduction of trackman the "tiger stinger"   was misunderstood and people didn't know how he did it with such perfection.    now theres 13 year old children pulling it off


----------



## GreggerKBR (Feb 2, 2017)

pendodave said:



			I hope some of you are more clear sighted about your own games than you are about Mr Woods'....

The over 40s examples thrown about are a perfect example of taking anomalous behaviour and optimistically applying it to the current situation. Statistically, success over the age of 40 on tour is extremely unlikely. Where it occurs it is with golfers who are unusually fit/healthy (Stenson) or have swings which generate speed through angles rather than violent movement (Phil).

Which one of those two groups does tiger fit in to (clue: it's neither)
		
Click to expand...


Total crap - bloke of 60+ years old won our Club Champs last year.  He was not in the best of health either.
There were several very very low handicappers a third of his age who bottled.
Please don't p$ss on other peoples dreams and hopes - have a heart!


----------



## Fish (Feb 2, 2017)

GreggerKBR said:



			So all golfers over a certain age are a spent force are they?  What age is that then?  
I mean, TW is 41.  Stenson is 40.  
Just checked Clarke was about 42 when he won his only Open.
I give up - I bow to your superior knowledge on this subject.  I don't know Jack.
		
Click to expand...

Where did I say all golfers of a certain age are a spent force?

So again, your assumption is incorrect just like you trying to compare Woods & Murray was laughable.

I agree with your last sentence though...


----------



## Imurg (Feb 2, 2017)

Fish said:



			Commentators discussed it earlier and said 2 years, he hadn't got 2 years in him at this rate. 

The chunk to 100yd pin with 70yd carry to get wet speaks volumes.
		
Click to expand...

2 years of this..!
God help us....

I don't think anyone's in awe of Tiger at the moment - except, maybe, with the amount of cash he has in the bank....
Confidence is a huge part of golf and I just don't think he has much in his game at the moment.
If he's interested going to compete he needs all parts of his game to be at 70%+
At the moment, I doubt any part is better than 50% for any length of time.....
12 off the lead......Not many positives to take from that.
Cut could come in at better than par....


----------



## Fish (Feb 2, 2017)

GreggerKBR said:



			Total crap - bloke of 60+ years old won our Club Champs last year.  He was not in the best of health either.
There were several very very low handicappers a third of his age who bottled.
Please don't p$ss on other peoples dreams and hopes - have a heart!
		
Click to expand...

So now your comparing a club comp to a Pro Tour, your great value you :rofl:


----------



## Fish (Feb 2, 2017)

Imurg said:



			2 years of this..!
God help us....

I don't think anyone's in awe of Tiger at the moment - except, maybe, with the amount of cash he has in the bank....
Confidence is a huge part of golf and I just don't think he has much in his game at the moment.
If he's interested going to compete he needs all parts of his game to be at 70%+
At the moment, I doubt any part is better than 50% for any length of time.....
12 off the lead......Not many positives to take from that.
Cut could come in at better than par....
		
Click to expand...

He's looking for something around 65 tomorrow, has Tiger got that in his tank here, quite honestly no!

Even at +3 he looked miserable and beaten up already as he knew the birdies weren't coming and he was at times scrambling for pars, mentally I think he's buggered, he can't have a bad couple of holes and rise above it anymore I don't think.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 2, 2017)

Fish said:



			He's looking for something around 65 tomorrow, has Tiger got that in his tank here, quite honestly no!

Even at +3 he looked miserable and beaten up already as he knew the birdies weren't coming and he was at times scrambling for pars, mentally I think he's buggered, *he can't have a bad couple of holes and rise above it anymore I don't think*.
		
Click to expand...

His bounce-back-ability was one of his major strengths. He seemed to always make birdie the hole after a bogie. This is the sort of thing that he needs to get back before he can challenge to any extent.


----------



## pendodave (Feb 2, 2017)

GreggerKBR said:



			Total crap - bloke of 60+ years old won our Club Champs last year.  He was not in the best of health either.
There were several very very low handicappers a third of his age who bottled.
Please don't p$ss on other peoples dreams and hopes - have a heart!
		
Click to expand...

I genuinely can't tell if this is a joke or not.

But before writing 'total crap' about an opinion you don't care for, consider the facts:
Golfers Don't Win Majors As They Continue to Age | Golf Channel
http://www.golfchannel.com/news/joe-posnanski/does-age-really-matter-golf-yes-it-does/

At least this thread reminds us why bookies are rich...


----------



## richy (Feb 2, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's a very hard thing to quantify because the sport evolves - when Woods was at his peak he was driving it further than anyone else , his short game was better than anyone and his mental strength was unbreakable but was he surrounded by as many great golfers as we see now 

When Woods started a major he was clear favourite everytime and the competition around him wasn't a great amount - Els , Singh and Micklson were the main three but none were consistent 

Now whenever a major starts there is prob a group of 10 maybe more that you could see winning it - the competition is so much stronger 

If you have McIlroy and Woods at their peak of their game it would be very hard to say who would win

But now Woods isn't in that group you would see challenging for a major - and I don't think that will change anytime - he can't hit it as far , he can't hit fairway after fairway and his short game isn't solid - he is now at this moment just a regular Tour Pro in terms of play. And I don't see that changing tbh - the competition is far too great now
		
Click to expand...

Not for me it wouldn't.  Woods all day and twice on Sunday's. 

You say it's more competitive now, that's because you haven't got a player as good as Tiger was now. More of a level playing field


----------



## hovis (Feb 2, 2017)

richy said:



			Not for me it wouldn't.  Woods all day and twice on Sunday's. 

You say it's more competitive now, that's because you haven't got a player as good as Tiger was now. More of a level playing field
		
Click to expand...

then why isn't tiger in the 50's club?    he's best round was 61.  if he was that good he would hold the course record for most courses on the circuit.    

tiger woods changed golf.   he raised the bar to new hights and made golfers change their game to challenge him. 
and that's what happened.   golfers got better and more athletic.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 2, 2017)

richy said:



			Not for me it wouldn't.  Woods all day and twice on Sunday's. 

You say it's more competitive now, that's because you haven't got a player as good as Tiger was now. More of a level playing field
		
Click to expand...

This. You only have to look at the season scoring averages to help prove that. In 2000 Tiger's scoring average was 68.2. Last year, the top 3 guys (DJ, Day and Scott) had scoring averages of 69.2, 69.3 and 69.5 respectively. Year before that Spieth was the only player to break 69 in scoring average, but his low of 68.9 is still higher than Tiger's average in 2000, 2009 and 2001. There's no doubt it would be much more difficult for Tiger of 2000 to dominate today, but his scoring average that year, and in 2009 is considerably lower than anyone is managing today.

Interestingly, the fella that came 2nd in scoring average in 2000, the year Tiger was at his most dominant, Phil Mickelson, would have led the 2016 scoring average chart with his average from that year.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 2, 2017)

hovis said:



			then why isn't tiger in the 50's club?    he's best round was 61.  if he was that good he would hold the course record for most courses on the circuit.    

tiger woods changed golf.   he raised the bar to new hights and made golfers change their game to challenge him. 
and that's what happened.   golfers got better and more athletic.
		
Click to expand...

He's actually a victim of his own success.
On the plus side he could get a market stall selling red shirts


----------



## hovis (Feb 2, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			This. You only have to look at the season scoring averages to help prove that. In 2000 Tiger's scoring average was 68.2. Last year, the top 3 guys (DJ, Day and Scott) had scoring averages of 69.2, 69.3 and 69.5 respectively. Year before that Spieth was the only player to break 69 in scoring average, but his low of 68.9 is still higher than Tiger's average in 2000, 2009 and 2001. There's no doubt it would be much more difficult for Tiger of 2000 to dominate today, but his scoring average that year, and in 2009 is considerably lower than anyone is managing today.

Interestingly, the fella that came 2nd in scoring average in 2000, the year Tiger was at his most dominant, Phil Mickelson, would have led the 2016 scoring average chart with his average from that year.
		
Click to expand...

id be interested to see the average course length in 2000 compared to 2016


----------



## GreggerKBR (Feb 2, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can you really compare the two ?

Murray was still in the peak years of his career and hadn't had two years out with injuries a number of times and wasn't in his 40's and Murray was still winning comps regularly 

Woods is in the later years of his career been playing for two decades now at the height but has suffered with lots of injures over the last 6 years and is now in his 40's 

Two totally different stages in their respective careers 

Tour players aren't in awe or scared of Woods anymore - that stopped a long time ago
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I agree - totally different stages.

At the time of the conversation I was referring to, Murray had not won very much at elite level all in fact.  
He'd just been thrashed my Novak in final in Australia.

The chap I was chatting to said he's fit but has "no talent" and he said he wished the British public would stop getting so excited about talentless players like Murray.

I referred him to a book called Bounce, The Myth of Talent (not that I agree with the entire content I should add) and the fact that Murray was still learning how to win at that level.  I also said no-one is working harder than him and he has particular skill areas where he is actually better than most other at elite level, particularly the burning desire.
The chap was adamant that Novak, Roger etc. were all "class" and that Murray had nothing on them.
Within a year or so Murray won the US Open. etc. etc.

I appreciate it's different comparisons. 
What I was saying was that the poster I was discussing this with was _showing a similar attitude_ to the chap I was discussing the Murray scenario with.
Dismissing others view points as though they know everything for a fact, which obv. they do not.
I wasn't comparing Tiger to Murray necessarily.  I appreciate we all have opinions on stuff but we don't actually know "everything" for a fact.

Attempting to highlight that no-one has the crystal ball or certainty to say that someone is a "spent force" and has no chance.
They do have a chance.  They are "The Contenders" as so aptly described by Theodore Roosevelt.
We wouldn't be discussing TW if people were not in awe of him.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 2, 2017)

hovis said:



			id be interested to see the average course length in 2000 compared to 2016
		
Click to expand...

Not found stats for 2000, but from 2003 to 2015 PGA Tour average course length moved from 7207 yards to 7276.


----------



## richy (Feb 2, 2017)

hovis said:



			then why isn't tiger in the 50's club?    he's best round was 61.  if he was that good he would hold the course record for most courses on the circuit.    

tiger woods changed golf.   he raised the bar to new hights and made golfers change their game to challenge him. 
and that's what happened.   golfers got better and more athletic.
		
Click to expand...

The 50's club means very little IMO. 

The amount of times he's won on tour means much more.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 2, 2017)

hovis said:



			then why isn't tiger in the 50's club?    he's best round was 61.  if he was that good he would hold the course record for most courses on the circuit.    

tiger woods changed golf.   he raised the bar to new hights and made golfers change their game to challenge him. 
and that's what happened.   golfers got better and more athletic.
		
Click to expand...

Do you truly belive that?

Whilst he's l;ikely a spent force, if the 59 is the be all are we saying now that those that have hit it are better than him? A 59 for me is similar to a whole in one. It's somthing to cherish, but im sure woods is much happier with his 61 or 70 for that matter if it lead to a major win.

Stats can be manipulated for good and bad, it would be interesting to see how under par he went in his best season, how good his gir and putts figures were. I'd hazard a guess that at his peak that far outweigh the current young guns.


----------



## richy (Feb 2, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			Do you truly belive that?

Whilst he's l;ikely a spent force, if the 59 is the be all are we saying now that those that have hit it are better than him? A 59 for me is similar to a whole in one. It's somthing to cherish, but im sure woods is much happier with his 61 or 70 for that matter if it lead to a major win.

Stats can be manipulated for good and bad, it would be interesting to see how under par he went in his best season, how good his gir and putts figures were. I'd hazard a guess that at his peak that far outweigh the current young guns.
		
Click to expand...

Stop talking sense


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 2, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			Do you truly belive that?

Whilst he's l;ikely a spent force, if the 59 is the be all are we saying now that those that have hit it are better than him? A 59 for me is similar to a whole in one. It's somthing to cherish, but im sure woods is much happier with his 61 or 70 for that matter if it lead to a major win.
		
Click to expand...

Nah dude, you're talking rubbish. Everyone knows if Jim Furyk was around in 2000 there would be no Tiger Woods. Oh, wait.


----------



## GreggerKBR (Feb 2, 2017)

pendodave said:



			I genuinely can't tell if this is a joke or not.

But before writing 'total crap' about an opinion you don't care for, consider the facts:
Golfers Don't Win Majors As They Continue to Age | Golf Channel
http://www.golfchannel.com/news/joe-posnanski/does-age-really-matter-golf-yes-it-does/

At least this thread reminds us why bookies are rich...
		
Click to expand...

Just read this article... some good points, thank you.

Does show that great players over 40 are not "spent", they do still win... but unsurprisingly do not dominate -

He concluded - 

_[FONT=&quot]"Woods will continue to fascinate for years. I think he has another major championship or two in him. Everyone will watch closely when he returns from this injury. His good days will inspire an overreaction just like his bad days will. Nicklaus has said it: Nobody ever played golf as well as Tiger did as a young man. But nobody in the last 50 years played golf as well as Jack Nicklaus did as an old man. And, as hard as it is to believe, that is a whole different skill."[/FONT]_


----------



## GreggerKBR (Feb 2, 2017)

Fish said:



			So now your comparing a club comp to a Pro Tour, your great value you :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Nope, was responding to another post, so think you've misunderstood me - see below for context.

According to this http://www.golfchannel.com/news/joe-posnanski/does-age-really-matter-golf-yes-it-does/

The fact is 8% wins go to over 41's in Major Championships (since 1960s)
That is not what I call "extremely unlikely"... it's 1 in 10.
And 24% for >36yrs... that's 1/5  and there are 4 majors/year...

My point is simply this, statistics aside it does happen and I don't think it's right to tell people to be "clear sighted" that they have no chance.


Originally Posted by pendodave






I hope some of you are more clear sighted about your own games than you are about Mr Woods'....

The over 40s examples thrown about are a perfect example of taking anomalous behaviour and optimistically applying it to the current situation. Statistically, success over the age of 40 on tour is extremely unlikely. Where it occurs it is with golfers who are unusually fit/healthy (Stenson) or have swings which generate speed through angles rather than violent movement (Phil).

Which one of those two groups does tiger fit in to (clue: it's neither)


----------



## mikseymono (Feb 2, 2017)

Liking the thread............major uphill battle for Tiger. I really don't think he will claim another Major and based on current form he doesn't look like he'll be staying for any weekend golf either...............but form is temporary and all that. He has inspired so many other players....and these are the ones he is now competing against. The talk/press etc and the total dominant TV coverage of Tiger will take the pressure off the others players and fear they will just zoom pass him. The others must be secretly pleased of his return so as to take away quite alot of the pressure from them and they can just get on and play their game with little distraction.

I would love to be wrong. Just can't see it. I shall be watching his progress tomorrow....obvs........

M


----------



## shivas irons (Feb 2, 2017)

mikseymono said:



			Liking the thread............major uphill battle for Tiger. I really don't think he will claim another Major and based on current form he doesn't look like he'll be staying for any weekend golf either...............but form is temporary and all that. He has inspired so many other players....and these are the ones he is now competing against. The talk/press etc and the total dominant TV coverage of Tiger will take the pressure off the others players and fear they will just zoom pass him. The others must be secretly pleased of his return so as to take away quite alot of the pressure from them and they can just get on and play their game with little distraction.

I would love to be wrong. Just can't see it. I shall be watching his progress tomorrow....obvs........

M
		
Click to expand...

I'm sticking with my prediction I posted earlier that I dont think Woods will make the cut in the 4 events he is playing over 5 weeks with his comeback,he was so out of sorts today.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 2, 2017)

I was a little disappointed in Woods I'm honest and thought after playing last week and going to a course he has played well at before would help it click. He just doesn't seem on it and looked a little confused and deflated. I hope he can play better tomorrow and at least threaten the clut line


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 2, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			Do you truly belive that?

Whilst he's l;ikely a spent force, if the 59 is the be all are we saying now that those that have hit it are better than him? A 59 for me is similar to a whole in one. It's somthing to cherish, but im sure woods is much happier with his 61 or 70 for that matter if it lead to a major win.

Stats can be manipulated for good and bad, it would be interesting to see how under par he went in his best season, how good his gir and putts figures were. I'd hazard a guess that at his peak that far outweigh the current young guns.
		
Click to expand...

As you say stats can be used in many ways

So I had a quick peek at the records in the majors - lowest scores etc 

And right now in all the majors the lowest agg scores are all held by the current young guns 

Masters - Spieth

US Open - McIlroy

The Open - Stenson

US PGA - Day 

The only one for Woods I can find is biggest margin in Peeble Beech 2001.

Lots of other scoring records and Woods doesn't feature much anymore and that's with course supposedly being toughened up 

I think overrall the truth is closer to the middle 

Tiger was at the peak of his game longer than anyone else but at times his competition wasn't the greatest and overall the game imo wasn't as strong as it is now.

The reason why someone doesn't dominate like Woods did now is because everyone else is at that high a level.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 2, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			As you say stats can be used in many ways

So I had a quick peek at the records in the majors - lowest scores etc 

And right now in all the majors the lowest agg scores are all held by the current young guns 

Masters - Spieth

US Open - McIlroy

The Open - Stenson

US PGA - Day 

The only one for Woods I can find is biggest margin in Peeble Beech 2001.

Lots of other scoring records and Woods doesn't feature much anymore and that's with course supposedly being toughened up 

I think overrall the truth is closer to the middle 

*Tiger was at the peak of his game longer than anyone else* but at times his competition wasn't the greatest and overall the game imo wasn't as strong as it is now.

The reason why someone doesn't dominate like Woods did now is because everyone else is at that high a level.
		
Click to expand...

This for me is where most of woods ditrqctors go wrong. It was never his distance that impressed me most or was most relevant to his wins. 

his short game and putting was magic, he could miss a green from 80 yards due to his apparent distance, or 180 if he was scrambling. 

It was the par saves he made, or the equaliser chips that gave him opportunities. 

At at his peak I believe he could play now and would still tear the longer courses (haven't courses grown about 150 yards in a decade)? Id back woods to get as many birdies on a 600 yard par 5 as dj or Mcilroy. Even if he was 20/30 yards shorter off the tee. 

I fear he may is finished now, but think that it's his persona that makes people dismiss (to a point) his achievement, blaimimg it on short courses or poor competition as they don't like him so pick fault.


----------



## Soft hands (Feb 2, 2017)

Tiger looks awful which is a shame, he looks like an old man. 

Not really tead read the thread but surely no one is saying the players of today are better than peak tiger?


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 2, 2017)

Soft hands said:



			Tiger looks awful which is a shame, he looks like an old man. 

Not really tead read the thread but surely no one is saying the players of today are better than peak tiger?
		
Click to expand...

Not better, simply equal.


----------



## Soft hands (Feb 2, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			Not better, simply equal.
		
Click to expand...

How can anyone come to that conclusion?


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 2, 2017)

Soft hands said:



			How can anyone come to that conclusion?
		
Click to expand...

Because he was just a long drive merchant, with short courses and poor competition is the general consensus.........


----------



## Soft hands (Feb 2, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			Because he was just a long drive merchant, with short courses and poor competition is the general consensus.........
		
Click to expand...

Ah, makes sense then.


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 2, 2017)

Any pro hitting form could give Woods in his prime a game just ask Y.E Yang and a handful of others.

There's some fantastic players around right now and when on their game they'd give Woods in his pomp a run but they're all streaky players, none of them would of stayed with him year on year.

The Difference with Woods was he set the bar, he was on it pretty much everytime he tee'd it up and was relentless week in week out for over a decade. Like him or loathe him that's what sets him apart by a considerable distance.


----------



## richy (Feb 3, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			As you say stats can be used in many ways

So I had a quick peek at the records in the majors - lowest scores etc 

And right now in all the majors the lowest agg scores are all held by the current young guns 

Masters - Spieth

US Open - McIlroy

The Open - Stenson

US PGA - Day 

The only one for Woods I can find is biggest margin in Peeble Beech 2001.

Lots of other scoring records and Woods doesn't feature much anymore and that's with course supposedly being toughened up 

I think overrall the truth is closer to the middle 

Tiger was at the peak of his game longer than anyone else but at times his competition wasn't the greatest and overall the game imo wasn't as strong as it is now.

The reason why someone doesn't dominate like Woods did now is because everyone else is at that high a level.
		
Click to expand...

Young guns? Stenson's 40!!


----------



## shivas irons (Feb 3, 2017)

I think Woods created the current crop of golfs superstars simply because the talent was there with them and the top coaches had to teach their guys to a better standard if they wanted to challenge him,agree with a former post that the standard now is much higher than when Woods was at his best,theres litterally so many better players now that makes golf much more enjoyable as a fan.


----------



## mikseymono (Feb 3, 2017)

Woods withdraws with injury..............there goes my morning........

M


----------



## richy (Feb 3, 2017)

Could players seem better because of the advancement in equipment?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 3, 2017)

richy said:



			Young guns? Stenson's 40!!
		
Click to expand...

It's just a saying 

Basically the point is that it shows how much the game is moving on and how much better the player overall standard of the game is right now compared to 15 years ago when Woods was at his peak. The players who are holding the records are the ones you see right now who you would expect to be favourites for the majors - equipment has helped , so has the added emphasis on physical fitness 

In twenty years time I expect those records to be held by the ones who are at their peak then 

Woods took the game up a big level as the equipment was changing , his level of consistent performance was like nothing seen before. 

The current crop of players have taken that level and taken it another step further and instead of one person being dominant there are a number of world class golfers who are hitting peaks. 

It's very hard to say who would beat who in Regards any golfer through the ages. 

I think any answer of who would win between 

Vardon , Jones , Hagen , Hogan , Watson , Woods , Seve , Faldo , McIlroy etc would more than likely all come down to personal opinion.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 3, 2017)

Tiger  Hope it's not another bad back injury and after a week off next week and he'll be back. Not good signs though.


----------



## Fish (Feb 3, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			I'm sticking with my prediction I posted earlier that I dont think Woods will make the cut in the 4 events he is playing over 5 weeks with his comeback,he was so out of sorts today.
		
Click to expand...

I was going to respond to this yesterday stating that I thought he wouldn't complete those events and end up pulling out if he not so much didn't make the cut, but didn't make it by a considerable margin only to switch on and find he's already withdrawn. 

I said yesterday even at only +3 he looked dejected and nowhere near getting a birdie so that score was, as we all witnessed, was only going to increase. 

I can't see him coming back competitively at all!


----------



## gjbike (Feb 3, 2017)

Have to agree with the comments above he seem to struggle with is first drive on the 10th surely it's all over for him now.


----------



## Wilson (Feb 3, 2017)

Tiger's just withdrawn with a bad back.


----------



## shivas irons (Feb 3, 2017)

Wilson said:



			Tiger's just withdrawn with a bad back.
		
Click to expand...

I really dont believe he has a bad back,he just cant cut it nowdays and knows it I think he's had enough,doubt we will see him out for the other 2 events he was supposed to play.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 3, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			I really dont believe he has a bad back,he just cant cut it nowdays and knows it I think he's had enough,doubt we will see him out for the other 2 events he was supposed to play.
		
Click to expand...

Rubbish. Tiger would not have withdrawn if he wasn't injured. 

Back spasms that came on after dinner last night apparently. Was in no pain yesterday or last week, just unfortunate that the spasms have started this morning. Hopefully after some good treatment and once the spasms subside he'll be back swinging and back for his next tournament in 2 weeks.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 3, 2017)

funny enough i was chatting to a mate last night and tigers poor round yesterday was mentioned... he also said i bet he feigns  a bad back a pulls out tomorrow..

just switched it on and low and behold....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 3, 2017)

having suffered with back problems in the past, one thing you do not do is take chances with it.

If it hurts or spasms, then you stop, get it checked out and assess

However, given Tigers performance, the time missed through back injury and surgery and the impact this will have on him mentally, I'd be thinking about retirement or moving on to another adventure


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 3, 2017)

Spasms after dinner or pain on the course. Either way its not good news.   this was supposed to be sorted. 

Not a happy camper.


----------



## shivas irons (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm hearing some rubbish here,ITS NOT HIS BACK HE CANT PLAY GOLF ANYMORE!!!
76,72,77 is just not good enough for the tour,the leader Garcia was 12 shots ahead of him after the first round!.


----------



## shivas irons (Feb 3, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Rubbish. Tiger would not have withdrawn if he wasn't injured. 

Back spasms that came on after dinner last night apparently. Was in no pain yesterday or last week, just unfortunate that the spasms have started this morning. Hopefully after some good treatment and once the spasms subside he'll be back swinging and back for his next tournament in 2 weeks.
		
Click to expand...

That he wont make the cut in...


----------



## PieMan (Feb 3, 2017)

"And now, the end is near..............."! 

Saw some of his round yesterday and thought he was walking a bit gingerly and looking a bit uncomfortable towards the end. Was a bit surprised to see him in Dubai to be honest - the flight (even on his own luxurious jet) and then into a load of corporate commitments couldn't have been great for his back.

Hopefully nothing too serious.


----------



## PieMan (Feb 3, 2017)

At least taking lighter luggage to tournaments will help his back as there's now no need to pack clothes for all four playing days!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 3, 2017)

Was a bit surprised when this popped up on the mobile this morning especially as he'd specifically said post round the back was good. I think he's done now and no matter how hard he wants to get back out there and compete the body won't allow it. Don't forget, it was a back injury that ultimately stopped perhaps the most mercurial of all, Seve, from playing. I think he'll miss the next few, try and give it a go at Augusta and then think about calling it a day. What he does next is going to be interesting


----------



## JamesR (Feb 3, 2017)

If it is a spasm then that's not too bad, just so long as it isn't nerve related.

I had gone 3 years without a spasm, then suddenly, out of nowhere, had one on monday night. It's just one of those things for bad back sufferers - once there's a weakness you are at risk again., tendons are hard to mend as they get so little blood flow.
But a strong core can help, I was up and about in a couple of hours. Hopefully Tiger has an even stronger core and should be ok soon.


----------



## Wabinez (Feb 3, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			I'm hearing some rubbish here,*ITS NOT HIS BACK HE CANT PLAY GOLF ANYMORE*!!!
76,72,77 is just not good enough for the tour,the leader Garcia was 12 shots ahead of him after the first round!.
		
Click to expand...

Possibly one of the worst comments I have ever read on this forum...and there has been a lot of rubbish spouted on here!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 3, 2017)

PieMan said:



			At least taking lighter luggage to tournaments will help his back as there's now no need to pack clothes for all four playing days!! 

Click to expand...

It's only Feb 3rd and we already have a nomination for post of the year  :rofl:


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 3, 2017)

drive4show said:



			It's only Feb 3rd and we already have a nomination for post of the year  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

And don't forget playing Taylormade clubs now means they will be bringing a brand new model of iron for each event he enters, so he won't have to worry about that aspect


----------



## Three (Feb 3, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			I'm hearing some rubbish here,ITS NOT HIS BACK HE CANT PLAY GOLF ANYMORE!!!
76,72,77 is just not good enough for the tour,the leader Garcia was 12 shots ahead of him after the first round!.
		
Click to expand...

Actually it's you talking rubbish. 

I can tell you for a fact that he hasn't been moving well since the Pro Am on Wednesday. 

Winners of 14  Majors do not just quit after a bad round at his age , he will be desperate to play but if the back is twingeing there is nothing he can do about it. 

He has always put the most positive spin on everything all his career, so saying his back was fine yesterday is just what he does. He's never wanted to give an inch of mental advantage to the competition, unfortunately it's got in the the way of telling the truth a few times. 

Ability-wise, he can easily win again.    Whether he does or not will depend on the state of his back, that is  ever-increasingly looking glum.


----------



## BTatHome (Feb 3, 2017)

Always interesting to see so many people not having any interest in Tiger anymore and yet tournaments thrive on him playing, figures go through the roof, and forum threads get loads of replies too &#128515;

Personally I think the are plenty of players out there going through the motions every week, some missing every single cut they enter. Should they all just quit too?
I would think Tiger has a better chance of winning something than some other ex Ryder cup captians for instance!


----------



## Reemul (Feb 3, 2017)

BTatHome said:



			Always interesting to see so many people not having any interest in Tiger anymore and yet tournaments thrive on him playing, figures go through the roof, and forum threads get loads of replies too &#62979;

Personally I think the are plenty of players out there going through the motions every week, some missing every single cut they enter. Should they all just quit too?
I would think Tiger has a better chance of winning something than some other ex Ryder cup captians for instance!
		
Click to expand...

I don't think Tiger is interested in just being in the field. He wants to win and win badly. I believe once he realises he cannot win regularly or even occasionally he will call it quits. He never was and never will be someone happy not being at the top.


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 3, 2017)

Reemul said:



			I don't think Tiger is interested in just being in the field. He wants to win and win badly. I believe once he realises he cannot win regularly or even occasionally he will call it quits. He never was and never will be someone happy not being at the top.
		
Click to expand...

You may be right and he does jack it in, however I think it's up to him.

I'm not a huge Tiger (never have been really) but what I don't understand is people saying if he isn't winning majors/dominating he should just pack it in!?  There's plenty of bang average (relatively speaking of course) players on tour that make a living out of it but aren't scaring the leaderboard very often, if Tiger is happy to play and do that then why should he chuck it?  (I don't think he will right enough but if he chooses to do so fair play).


----------



## PieMan (Feb 3, 2017)

Bunkermagnet said:



			And don't forget playing Taylormade clubs now means they will be bringing a brand new model of iron for each event he enters, so he won't have to worry about that aspect

Click to expand...

Nike are also apparently discontinuing the 'Victory Red' clothing and replacing it with the 'Missed-Cut Mauve' apparel line for Tiger to wear on a Friday........!!!


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 3, 2017)

Woods appears to be world ranked 666. Appropriate.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 3, 2017)

Tiger withdraws on Thursday night after dinner.
		
Click to expand...

Is it just me?


----------



## hovis (Feb 3, 2017)

perhaps he should try his luck on the "trilby tour"


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 3, 2017)

hovis said:



			perhaps he should try his luck on the "trilby tour"
		
Click to expand...

he could join the short game wizards club and get a 20 handicap, they would be a formidable pair:rofl:


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 3, 2017)

PieMan said:



			Nike are also apparently discontinuing the 'Victory Red' clothing and replacing it with the 'Missed-Cut Mauve' apparel line for Tiger to wear on a Friday........!!! 

Click to expand...

LOL... :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Robobum (Feb 3, 2017)

A very British thread - celebrating someone's failure. Sad


----------



## Reemul (Feb 3, 2017)

NWJocko said:



			You may be right and he does jack it in, however I think it's up to him.

I'm not a huge Tiger (never have been really) but what I don't understand is people saying if he isn't winning majors/dominating he should just pack it in!?  There's plenty of bang average (relatively speaking of course) players on tour that make a living out of it but aren't scaring the leaderboard very often, if Tiger is happy to play and do that then why should he chuck it?  (I don't think he will right enough but if he chooses to do so fair play).
		
Click to expand...

I am not saying he should jack it in I just think he will. He was a very special player and the way he dominated the game means being an average pro and just winning a few times a year is never where he has been and dropping down to say not getting in the top 10 in tournaments let alone winning could be the end for him.

I am not a TW fan but have watched his recent appearances and he is a massive draw to viewers and I would love to see him play for a few more years I just don't think he will if he cannot get back to the top, he just doesn't seem to be a mid table player.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 3, 2017)

Reemul said:



			I am not a TW fan but have watched his recent appearances and he is a massive draw to viewers and I would love to see him play for a few more years I just don't think he will if he cannot get back to the top, he just doesn't seem to be a mid table player.
		
Click to expand...

Yes he still is but how much longer do you think he will continue to pull in the crowds playing the way he is at the moment? I think people are tuning in to see a bit of car crash TV. He was phenomenal in his day but personally I think it's time he called it a day.


----------



## Reemul (Feb 3, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Yes he still is but how much longer do you think he will continue to pull in the crowds playing the way he is at the moment? I think people are tuning in to see a bit of car crash TV. He was phenomenal in his day but personally I think it's time he called it a day.
		
Click to expand...

I think he has this season, if it's a disaster he will lose that pull but at present we have people watching to see him either win or fail. If he starts finishing in the 40's people will lose interest even faster.


----------



## User62651 (Feb 3, 2017)

Needs Kiwi Steve on the bag again,

But seriously shame all this, the man has tried really hard to get back from savage injuries but keeps getting setbacks. Only 41, many players have had peaks at that age - O'Meara, Mickleson, Stricker, Perry, VJ etc so he's maybe got that in his mind and is right not to call it quits until he's absolutely sure he can't play as he needs to. Looking at his range videos in UAE he looks to be swinging well enough. 
As a fellow bad back sufferer I can go months ok then from out of nowhere get a back spasm with no obvious cause at all, there is no way I could swing a club when it happens though, sometimes it takes a day to get over, sometimes 3 weeks. 
Truth be told when my back first went in 2008 I was never able to hit a golf ball as far again, back injuries do take their toll alas in terms of strength and flexibility. Not easy to accept getting older means physical degradation either.

TW is the greatest player in golf with respect to Jack. He also has arguably the greatest shot ever played for that chip-in on 16 at Augusta 2005 in terms of occasion and theatre, position relative to winning a major, and the age it took for the ball to drop. 

His legacy is assured should he decide to call time but 41 is early for a golfer. He may have an eye on Seniors tour in 9 years. People need a purpose no matter what age they are, particularly competitive people so it's up to him ultimately. Torrey Pines US Open win does seem a long long time ago now though.

Back problems could be serious but also could be nothing more than a niggle, he's right to pull out and get treatment/rest up imo.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 3, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			TW is the greatest player in golf with respect to Jack. He also has arguably the greatest shot ever played for that chip-in on 16 at Augusta 2005 in terms of occasion and theatre, position relative to winning a major, and the age it took for the ball to drop.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## User62651 (Feb 3, 2017)

drive4show said:



			:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

:mmm: Well virtually chortle you may but I've watched an awful lot of golf over the years and have never seen a better shot in terms of planning, execution and excitement of it dropping so slowly given the context of the major tournament nearing conclusion with his primary opponent slightly ahead.


----------



## richy (Feb 3, 2017)

drive4show said:



			:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

What a great counter argument


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 3, 2017)

Deary me, you Tiger fanboys really need to take your blinkers off! It was a straightforward chip that any player in the field would have got close due to the contours of the green.

You want a great shot under pressure? Try Gene Sarazon's albatross on the 15th in 1935 or Mickelson's shot out the trees on 13th in 2010 or Bubba's shot on the 10th in 2012 in the playoff. Now those are shots that very few players could have pulled off!


----------



## richy (Feb 3, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Deary me, you Tiger fanboys really need to take your blinkers off! It was a straightforward chip that any player in the field would have got close due to the contours of the green.

You want a great shot under pressure? Try Gene Sarazon's albatross on the 15th in 1935 or Mickelson's shot out the trees on 13th in 2010 or Bubba's shot on the 10th in 2012 in the playoff. Now those are shots that very few players could have pulled off!
		
Click to expand...

I didn't realise you were only allowed to deem a certain number of shots as 'great'


----------



## JamesR (Feb 3, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Deary me, you Tiger fanboys really need to take your blinkers off! It was a straightforward chip that any player in the field would have got close due to the contours of the green.

You want a great shot under pressure? Try Gene Sarazon's albatross on the 15th in 1935 or Mickelson's shot out the trees on 13th in 2010 or Bubba's shot on the 10th in 2012 in the playoff. Now those are shots that very few players could have pulled off!
		
Click to expand...

Cory Pavin, 4 wood, 18th hole at Shinnecock Hills 1995, followed by Faldo's long iron into 13 in 1996 Masters was the best for me


----------



## User62651 (Feb 3, 2017)

JamesR said:



			Cory Pavin, 4 wood, 18th hole at Shinnecock Hills 1995, followed by Faldo's long iron into 13 in 1996 Masters was the best for me
		
Click to expand...

There are hundreds of technically better golf shots but for greatness you need context, drama and crowd excitment thrown in, none have the drama or excitement of that chip, sorry.

I'm far from Tigers greatest fan but recognise he is the best golfer and that was a moment in time shot. It's an absolute stand out golf shot that even non golfers remember. Stuff of legend.


----------



## hovis (Feb 3, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Deary me, you Tiger fanboys really need to take your blinkers off! It was a straightforward chip that any player in the field would have got close due to the contours of the green.

You want a great shot under pressure? Try Gene Sarazon's albatross on the 15th in 1935 or Mickelson's shot out the trees on 13th in 2010 or Bubba's shot on the 10th in 2012 in the playoff. Now those are shots that very few players could have pulled off!
		
Click to expand...

tiger fans seem to be a special breed.   no matter what he does or how he plays he still farts rainbows and given the chance they'd mount him like a dog


----------



## richy (Feb 3, 2017)

hovis said:



			tiger fans seem to be a special breed.   no matter what he does or how he plays he still farts rainbows and given the chance they'd mount him like a dog
		
Click to expand...

I think it's more due to what he has done a rather than how he's playing now. 

Just because he's chopping around now it doesn't detract from how good he was. 

People seem to love slagging someone when they're no longer as good as they once were. Weird.


----------



## hovis (Feb 3, 2017)

richy said:



			I think it's more due to what he has done a rather than how he's playing now. 

Just because he's chopping around now it doesn't detract from how good he was. 

People seem to love slagging someone when they're no longer as good as they once were. Weird.
		
Click to expand...

nope.  most people slag him off because he comes across as an arrogant,  miserable sod


----------



## richy (Feb 3, 2017)

hovis said:



			nope.  most people slag him off because he comes across as an arrogant,  miserable sod
		
Click to expand...

So what? He's there to play good golf not tell jokes and make you laugh. 

It's like when people say Andy Murray has no personality. So?? He's a sportsman not a compare


----------



## hovis (Feb 3, 2017)

richy said:



			So what? He's there to play good golf not tell jokes and make you laugh. 

It's like when people say Andy Murray has no personality. So?? He's a sportsman not a compare
		
Click to expand...

i personally like the hole package.   ok,  he plays good golf but if he's not likeable then dont ask for empathy when he falls.    if only poulter could go to!! &#128512;


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 3, 2017)

Just watched Garcia and Stenson play the 1st hole in highlights of 2nd round.  And sooooo slow - awful.  So I actually can't be bothered watching.


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 3, 2017)

Robobum said:



			A very British thread - celebrating someone's failure. Sad
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## ger147 (Feb 3, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Just watched Garcia and Stenson play the 1st hole in highlights of 2nd round.  And sooooo slow - awful.  So I actually can't be bothered watching.
		
Click to expand...

It was blowing a gale, ball oscillating on the greens etc., hence why they were so slow and why play for  the day was cancelled shortly afterwards.


----------



## shivas irons (Feb 3, 2017)

Three said:



			Actually it's you talking rubbish. 

I can tell you for a fact that he hasn't been moving well since the Pro Am on Wednesday. 

Winners of 14  Majors do not just quit after a bad round at his age , he will be desperate to play but if the back is twingeing there is nothing he can do about it. 

He has always put the most positive spin on everything all his career, so saying his back was fine yesterday is just what he does. He's never wanted to give an inch of mental advantage to the competition, unfortunately it's got in the the way of telling the truth a few times. 

Ability-wise, he can easily win again.    Whether he does or not will depend on the state of his back, that is  ever-increasingly looking glum.
		
Click to expand...

This is hilarious,people really cant face the fact that TW is no longer a competitive golfer lol,he was one of the best players ever but he has lost it,it happens,you are proberly the same sort of people who cant face Elvis is dead :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Fish (Feb 3, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			There are hundreds of technically better golf shots but for greatness you need context, drama and crowd excitment thrown in, none have the drama or excitement of that chip, sorry.
		
Click to expand...

What about Justin Roses chip against Phil in the Ryder Cup that had everything you describe, and Phil even acknowledged it.


----------



## 3565 (Feb 3, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			There are hundreds of technically better golf shots but for greatness you need context, drama and crowd excitment thrown in, none have the drama or excitement of that chip, sorry.

I'm far from Tigers greatest fan but recognise he is the best golfer and that was a moment in time shot. It's an absolute stand out golf shot that even non golfers remember. Stuff of legend.

Click to expand...

IN YOUR LIFE HAVE YOU EVER SEEN ANYTHING LIKE IT..........

Yeah Davis Love III did it a few years earlier and his was further back then Tigers..


----------



## C&R (Feb 3, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Just watched Garcia and Stenson play the 1st hole in highlights of 2nd round.  And sooooo slow - awful.  So I actually can't be bothered watching.
		
Click to expand...

Yep. I started watching it. Sergio waiting for ages for the wind to change.  Turned it off and watched wheeler dealers and I don't even like cars&#128580;


----------



## shivas irons (Feb 3, 2017)

Fish said:



			What about Justin Roses chip against Phil in the Ryder Cup that had everything you describe, and Phil even acknowledged it.
		
Click to expand...

Or this https://youtu.be/z70XlpjnEb8


----------



## JamesR (Feb 3, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			There are hundreds of technically better golf shots but for greatness you need context, drama and crowd excitment thrown in, none have the drama or excitement of that chip, sorry.

I'm far from Tigers greatest fan but recognise he is the best golfer and that was a moment in time shot. It's an absolute stand out golf shot that even non golfers remember. Stuff of legend.

Click to expand...

Pavin's shot was on the 72nd hole of the US Open, with a 4 wood into a difficult par 4. He hit the shot of his life, and went onto win by 2 thanks to that. Instead of hitting it close and birdieing the hole he could have easily bogied and ended up in a play off,
So you have drama, he and the crowd went wild, and it was a technically harder shot.
As such, a better shot than Tiger's chip in. Which, as mentioned before, DL3 had already done.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 3, 2017)

Ps - I'm a massive Tiger Woods fan


----------



## 3565 (Feb 3, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Or this https://youtu.be/z70XlpjnEb8

Click to expand...

The only trouble with that astounding shot is that the initials are CS and not TW, cos ONLY TW can do things like that.........&#129300;


----------



## shivas irons (Feb 3, 2017)

3565 said:



			The only trouble with that astounding shot is that the initials are CS and not TW, cos ONLY TW can do things like that.........&#129300;
		
Click to expand...

Really


----------



## 3565 (Feb 4, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Really 

Click to expand...

Sorry i put wrong emoticon in, try this one.


----------



## shivas irons (Feb 4, 2017)

3565 said:



			Sorry i put wrong emoticon in, try this one. 



Click to expand...

 amazing long iron that from Schwartzel.


----------



## Fish (Feb 4, 2017)

shivas irons said:



 amazing long iron that from Schwartzel.
		
Click to expand...

and if it had been TW it would have got even more coverage that it does today. 

Just saying


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 4, 2017)

I can't watch this without the hairs standing up on the back of my neck.

https://youtu.be/j9U1bDcYbG0

It would be nice to see the man who gave us moments like this be able to enjoy himself doing what he loves best.


----------



## shivas irons (Feb 4, 2017)

huds1475 said:



			I can't watch this without the hairs standing up on the back of my neck.

https://youtu.be/j9U1bDcYbG0

It would be nice to see the man who gave us moments like this be able to enjoy himself doing what he loves best.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that was special but not the only golfer to hole out from the tee.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 5, 2017)

I wonder why he chose to play over here and not in the States?


----------



## timbo1988 (Feb 5, 2017)

bobmac said:



			I wonder why he chose to play over here and not in the States?
		
Click to expand...

I think he got paid a big fee for playing in Dubai.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 10, 2017)

Tiger Woods announced Friday that due to ongoing back spasms, similar to what he experienced in Dubai, he will be unable to compete in the Genesis Open and The Honda Classic.

"My doctors have advised me not to play the next two weeks, to continue my treatment and to let my back calm down," Tiger said. "This is not what I was hoping for or expecting. I am extremely disappointed to miss the Genesis Open, a tournament that benefits my foundation, and The Honda Classic, my hometown event. I would like to thank Genesis for their support, and I know we will have an outstanding week."
Tiger is expected to travel to Los Angeles to attend and support the PGA TOUR event. His possible playing schedule after Honda will be determined at a later date after his back is reassessed.

http://www.tigerwoods.com/news/2017...-out-of-genesis-and-honda-due-to-back-spasms/

Click to expand...

:'(


----------



## shivas irons (Feb 10, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			:'(
		
Click to expand...

Back again eh  I'm pretty sure TW will announce his retirement from tour golf and just play the odd major.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 10, 2017)

Seems the end is nigh whether he wants it or not. The body can't take it


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 10, 2017)

I think he would be foolish to persist further. Never had much love for him, but after 4 knee ops and 3 back ops he has to stop now unless he wants to be in a wheelchair within 10 years.


----------



## shivas irons (Feb 10, 2017)

Makes you think if TW had the modern take of the text book swing that was put together by his coaches how many other players when they hit middle age will suffer swinging this way? Obviously Nicklaus,Watson,Player,Singh,Monty and a host of other players who were competitive well into their 40's must have been swinging within themselves their whole careers,and it worked for them.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 10, 2017)

The difference in aggression between modern pro golf swings and from pre Tiger is huge. It's not rocket science to see why he and others are going to suffer in a way previous generations did not. The seniors tour in 20 years could be pretty empty.


----------



## pendodave (Feb 10, 2017)

Not all modern swings are like this - bubba, for instance, turns his hips and lifts his front foot in the old style. Seems to generate plenty of clubhead speed.

There's a vid somewhere in which Jack Nicklaus and bubba have their swings compared (one of them is the mirror image obv) and it is amazing how similar they are. 

Brandel Chamblee, the Golf Channel talking head, has written a book about it. Haven't read it, but maybe someone has?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 10, 2017)

It will be a shame, after what he's achieved, that he may be forced to bow out in such an inglorious fashion. Not a great way to have end it, if indeed he does. I wonder if he'll keep battling on this season at least. Plenty of players, Seve jumps straight to mind, swung flat out and paid for it in the end, struggling with bad backs and finishing their careers early


----------



## shivas irons (Feb 10, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The difference in aggression between modern pro golf swings and from pre Tiger is huge. It's not rocket science to see why he and others are going to suffer in a way previous generations did not. The seniors tour in 20 years could be pretty empty.
		
Click to expand...

This slow motion clip shows the contorted shape TW gets his body in, this time after time must take its toll,agree the younger current stars will have problems later.
https://youtu.be/c0I5WOi2Umo


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 10, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			This slow motion clip shows the contorted shape TW gets his body in, this time after time must take its toll,agree the younger current stars will have problems later.
https://youtu.be/c0I5WOi2Umo

Click to expand...

Hopefully they are all very aware of what's happened to Tiger and are taking steps not to suffer the same problems. Time will tell, I guess!


----------

